# You know your a bit OCD...



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

You know your a bit CDO when you organise you dvd collection in alphabetical order....

Anyone else do this??


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

How in hell you supposed to find a film if you don't? 

Edit: haha, just re-read post. Good one.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

aehy :thumb:


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

not my dvd collection but my 4tb film collection on my pc is !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

mine is, all 600+ of them. missus thinks its hilarious putting one in the wrong place the b1tch lol


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

My films are in genres. Howevr, my CD's are, or as I like to call it "alphabetasized" :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Distributor order, then cert rating. God I have OCD


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

My DVD collection is in boxes at the back of the garage, all digital, so i can sort it any way i please.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

id_doug said:


> My films are in genres. Howevr, my CD's are, or as I like to call it "alphabetasized" :thumb:


Films in genres too... then alphabetised 

No CD collection, all on Itunes... etc etc..

:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

My Itunes is properly organised, 650 albums adding up to 8000 songs it would be impossible to manage if it wasn't, as well as the obvious artist and album names everything that is brought in from other sources has track and disc numbers, the year, the correct EQ setting and has to be converted to AAC at either 192kbps-VBR or 256kbps-VBR. And everything has to have album artwork, it just looks unfinished without. my sister made OCD jokes but she quickly changed her tune after I offered to sort out the mess of random files she calls her Itunes library.

As for my film and game collection, I organise via media type first so box sets and blu-rays and DVD's and games have their own sections. Then I organise via age rating 1st, genre 2nd and then alphabetically 3rd.

My 200gb TV and Film collection on the computer is also nicely organised, all folders are properly labelled, TV shows are divided up into seasons, and the video files within are properly labelled so I know what's what. Documentaries and movies are given their own folders with sub folders for films that are part of a series.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ you need a bird.... :lol:

or at least a BJ....



:thumb:


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

rcwilson said:


> You know your a bit CDO when you organise you dvd collection in alphabetical order....
> 
> Anyone else do this??


Oh good god, yes!! How the hell would i find anything!!



packard said:


> Distributor order, then cert rating. God I have OCD


:doubleshoOH!! I thought I was bad! I would never remember who distrubuted them, I'd need to catalogue them first..............:speechles ..........think i'll not start on THAT road! :lol:

VooDoo


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol my friend did this, he had hundreds of DVDs across many shelves. Me and another friend decided at a new years party to re-arrange them all. He wasn't best pleased!


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

All my DVD have been converted to AVI then i converted them all to MP4 or M4V for my Itunes, then when i had done that i realised that some if not most of them did not have the picture and any info so i set about going through every film and from IMDB copied the covers, the discription, the director, the year and the genere.

do this with every film now and my collection on my itunes is close to 3000.


----------

